

"I loved that I couldn't take the Auctomatics to a bar for a company meeting." - theoneill
http://www.whatisleft.org/lookie_here/2008/03/thanks-to-aucto.html

======
brentr
So was it their great idea that Paul was sold on, or was there something else
that made them stand out?

~~~
pg
It was them, not the idea. They seemed extremely driven. I think Chris
referred to this in his post.

------
mrtron
I am not sure I know what that title/quote means. Could someone explain?

~~~
hassy
Under 21 => not allowed in bars in the US.

~~~
vlad
You're allowed, but 21 is the legal drinking age.

~~~
DaniFong
Depends where you are. In New Jersey and California I argued along these lines
unsuccessfully for years.

------
paulsb
So if the Auctomatic guys couldn't hack, did they learn how to in SF and did
they then find Patrick and John when they were in SF?

~~~
wallflower
Yes and yes

"Within a few weeks of being out in SV we were introduced to the guys behind,
YouOS. As fate would have it, one of the founders (Srini) was actually living
in the building next to us and we started having informal hacking lessons
where he’d teach us how to hack. We got on really well and we agreed to work
together more formally for the three months of YC - he’d help us build our
product and teach us how to become hackers."

"Shortly afterwards, again through YC, we met Patrick Collison - a young
whizzkid hacker (he wrote his own programming language when he was 16) who’d
applied to YC with an idea relating to the online auction space."

<http://blog.harjtaggar.com/?p=37>

~~~
powerflex
>wrote his own programming language when he was 16...

Do you mean he executed "man yacc"? ;)

Thats quite a stream of serendipitous events (referring the the above blog).
How does one just have "intense sessions" with people like Max Levchin, Evan
Williams and Naval Ravikant??

~~~
simianstyle
No, he wrote a fairly decent language called Croma while he was in HS and it
is what is still powering auctomatic today.

~~~
aidanf
I think Auctomatic uses Seaside (<http://www.seaside.st>).

------
edw519
Nice post. Gives some extra glimpses of just a few of the many things that
have to be made to happen. Congrats to all.

------
Aries
Chuck E. Cheese IT'S THE PLACE TO BE ____

